# Review:Thorfire S70:XHP70, 3000 lumens, 500 meters,2x18650/26650;(beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Feb 9, 2016)

Until now I only had my hands on to tiny and medium sized Thorfires, but recently I received a really big one: the S70. As far as I know, the biggest and brightest Thorfire I’ve heard of. I really looked forward to this one, especially because I was curious about the output. Also, this is my first XHP70-light. So, time for a closer look!
*
the largest Thorfire I’ve seen ever
*





*
the S70 searchlight
*




*
powered by a XHP-70 led
*




*
ready for heavy outdoor-tasks*










*So, let’s start, as usual, by looking at the description and the specs, given by Thorfire:
*
· *The new ThorFire S70 flashlight emits an intense bright white beam of light that can be seen for miles. *
· *It has a beam distance of around 500 meters (1640 feet). *
· *Designed for military, law enforcement and outdoor activities; *
· *This flashlight is designed to be shockproof and IPX8 waterproof, which means that it can be submersed down to two meters. *
· *The strobe function makes it ideal for emergency. *
· *Aircraft-grade aluminum gives it exceptional durability & protection against corrosion and heavy recoil resistance*

*Features:*

· *Emitter Type: Cree XHP-70*
· *Brightness: 65-3000Lm*
· *Power Source: 2 * 18650 Batteries/2*26650*
· *6 (Low-Mid-High-Turbo-Strobe-SOS) I*
· *I**PX8 Water Resistant & Shockproof *
· *Rugged Aluminum Alloy Build *
·* Product Weight: 590g (Exclude the battery)*
· *Maximum Runtime of 90 Hours at Low Output; runs on Medium for 18 Hours and on High for 3.75 Hours *

*And the output specs: (with a typo of Thorfire at the max. distance)
*






*NOTE: the S70 has a stepdown from Turbo to High after 3 minuten continuous use, and a stepdown from High to Mid after half an hour continuous use.*

*Unboxing:*

Good to see Thorfire has improved the package (compared to the “little” members). The S70 comes in a big, but sturdy carton box that has no-nonsense looks. But often simple boxes hide nice lights… Luckily we don’t need to slice the box, it’s easy to open. Inside we see protecting foam that has cutouts for the light and the spare parts. Like we’re used to, the package contents also a lot of spare-parts, for example button in different colors and a spare lens. So, a simple, but neat box. The pictures below show more!

*a sturdy box that has simple looks*





*protecting foam with cutouts protects the light*





*the contents: a lot of spare parts but no holster or cells*






*Impressions:*

Because I was surprised by the big box, I knew I could expect a big torch this time…. The S70 is an imposing light. This light reminds me to the D-cell Maglites: also suited as baton in emergency falls. The S70 is a heavy, well-build and -machined light. Like at earlier Thorfires I got, this one feels again sturdy and durable. The machining is well done, no sharp parts, and the anodizing (except some little chips) is ok. The S70 has an almost clean textured reflector (I detected on little flaw) and a perfect centered XHP70-led. I noticed that the lens isn’t coated, you can see this with the light on too (the glass has slight matt looks). All used materials are of good quality. The threads don’t run that smooth and need to be lubricated. To ensure durability and avoid damage, I strongly recommend to grease to threads, especially the head. Also inside the tube, the head and the tailcap it looks ok. No solder or glue rests here, sturdy springs and both 18650’s (with spacers) and the 26650 cells I used don’t rattle. Tailstanding is possible, but only at flat surface, and is because of the heavy head not that stable. Overall, my (first) overall impression of this light is a good one! Have a good a my impression-pictures too.. 

*the S70 of manufacturer Thorfire
*




*
big and heavy…*





*but nice looks and proportions
*




*
big head, but easy to handle thanks to the rather narrow tube
*




*
powerful bulb, up to 3000 lumens!
*




*
several battery options: both 26650’s and 18650’s (with spacers) can be used
*




*
a look inside the head..
*





*and into the tailcap*





*the accessories include spare buttons in orange and green color
*




*
good job on machining and anodizing
*




*
a textured reflector and a perfect centered XHP-70*





*the tube with added-on tactical ring
*





*a close-up to the tail-clicky
*





*good anti-rolling design, also thanks to the tactical ring*





*waterproof according to IPX-8*





*a close-up to the powerful emitter
*




*
the shoulder strap can be fixed with or without split-rings
*




*
and is needed to carry the light*





*the mode-button has a built-in voltage indicator
*





*from green to orange to red: batteries need replace!*





*User interface:
*
The S70 isn’t a torch that you can carry in your pocket. A holster isn’t delivered (should be an improvement), so you have to carry this big Thorfire in your hand or while using the shoulder strap. This is a heavy light suited for big (searching) jobs. The long and rather small tube provides good grip and balance, also the tactical ring will ensure a good hold. 

The S70 is controlled by two buttons: a tail clicky and a side-button. The distance between both is that much that the light can’t be completely controlled by one hand. For me, (and for a lot of users I think) it is a choice between two side-buttons and no tactical button, or momentary button and an interface like this. Two different interfaces, both have their advantages…

Press the tail button for momentary, click for constant on. When on, cycle through the four normal modes by pressing the side button. Mode selecting works best if you take your time: pressing to quick against each other will accidentally activate strobe. I found out it works fine when you cycle up after a spacious second. As mentioned, strobe can be activated by a double press. To get into SOS-mode press and hold the side button for more than a second. A single press in special modes will bring you back to last used normal mode. The side button has a built-in voltage indicator, that can be used to locate the button too because it lights up as long as the light is on. It has three colors: green for good condition, orange for low or critical, and (flashing) red for replace / recharge. Overall, I can work with this interface, but Thorfire should make it react more quickly. Also the risk of accidentally activating strobe is there. Maybe strobe could be better activated by pressing and holding for more than a second, and SOS by three presses. The illuminated switch is a good issue for me, and I wish in future it can be used to locate the light (when off) too. 

*Modes: *

Total four normal modes at the S70, in this sequence: LOW > MEDIUM > HIGH > TURBO. It’s pity that there’s the lack of a good low: the light “starts” at 65 lumens. Too bright for most users, and a lower mode would give longer runtimes too. As with most lights, so can only cycle up. Two special modes at this big one: STROBE (one frequency) and SOS. No direct modes at the S70 found. You can LOCKOUT the light by loosening the tailcap. 

*Size comparison:*

This is my first light powered by XHP70 and 26650 cells, so I don’t have direct competitors here. I’ll show you the light together with the Nitecore EA81 (that has XHP50 and almost equal throw) and the Fenix LD60 (that has similar output and throw) here. 

*18650, 26650, Fenix LD60, Nitecore EA81 and Thorfire S70*





*Fenix LD60, Nitecore EA81 and Thorfire S70*





*Fenix LD60, Nitecore EA81 and Thorfire S70*





*the heads: 3 x XM-L2(U2), one XHP50 and one XHP70-led*





*and the tails: Fenix LD60, Nitecore EA81 and Thorfire S70*






*Beamprofile:*

The big head has a deep reflector and a textured “orange-peel” reflector. This combination together with the XHP70 will result in a big and bright hotspot and a medium until large corona. Like I had with all my XHP-lights until now, the beam show a slight dark spot / cross in the middle of the beam. This is because of the shape, and only noticeable at short distance, especially at lower modes. The profile provides the S70 a nice, wide beam and, above that, good thow too. The S70 lights up wide and large area, and I’m really impressed by the output of this light. Scroll down for (outdoor) beamshots. A clean profile too, I couldn’t detect any defects. No PWM at any mode.

*Tint:*

A coolwhite tint here, I found no purple, blue or green in it. The picture shows the S70’s tint next to the Fenix LD60 and the Nitecore EA81.






*Beamshots:*

Let’s start here by showing the S70’s output-modes projected on a white wall at a distance of about 0,75 meters.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, F/2.7, 35mm*




















*GIF-picture*





Now, the outdoor shots. First, the four output modes followed by a GIF. After that, some shoot-outs at different locations against the other lights we’ve seen earlier in this review, the Nitecore EA81 and the Fenix LD60.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, 4.0 sec, F/2.7, 35mm*




















*GIF-picture
*





*The Thorfire S70 compared to the the Fenix LD60 and the Nitecore EA81 
*




*
Location 2: the S70 against the EA81 and the LD60
*




*
Lighting up the trees: The Fenix LD60 against the Thorfire S70 and the Nitecore EA81
*




*
Conclusion:
*
The Thorfire S70 is a big, heavy and well-built light that has crazy output. Not suited for your pocket, but a good light for search jobs and law enforcement (also because can be used as a baton) and so on. As earlier, the overall quality has surprised me for a rather cheap torch like this. The S70 has some nice features (for example the illuminated button with voltage indicator) and impressive output. Thanks to the big head the light doesn’t get hot in a few minutes, although it will have a step-down after 3 minutes. So you can use the stunning output for a short time. Most important improvements I’d like to see: An interface that works more stable, a better low and a holster delivered by. 

But overall, I really love this monster-Thorfire!

*- Thorfire S70 provided for review -*


----------



## Magilla (Feb 10, 2016)

What a great review, thanks for taking the time to give such a detailed look at the light. It looks to be a bit heavy for my needs but seems good value for someone wanting a solid traditional style flashlight.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 11, 2016)

Magilla said:


> What a great review, thanks for taking the time to give such a detailed look at the light. It looks to be a bit heavy for my needs but seems good value for someone wanting a solid traditional style flashlight.



I wish it was more compact so I could carry it more. I'm still impressed by the output...as far I can see, it's more than 3000 lumens.


----------



## texas cop (Feb 11, 2016)

You wouldn't have any current readings would you?


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 11, 2016)

You're extensive review & beamshots convinced me to buy one :thumbsup:
A couple questions - is there mode memory and are high drain batts required?


----------



## Muzzleblast (Feb 12, 2016)

The large heavily OP'd reflector certainly does result in a beautiful, smooth and useful search beam profile. Step down from turbo after only 3 minutes is a little disappointing, however. At @$70 the price is competitive. Thank you for the nice review.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 15, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> Thanks for the extensive review & beamshots :thumbsup:.
> A couple questions - is there mode memory and are high drain batts required?



My pleasure 

Yes, the light has mode memory for normal modes, not for Strobe and SOS.
I did my tests with normal, protected 18650 and 26650, the ones that you can see at the pictures.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 15, 2016)

Great review on a very interesting light. Looks like it might even be neutral tint which would really seal the deal. 

The overall shape and design looks like a an Olight M3XS-UT which I like. Wonder if an xhp50 version will be available for more throw, I would think 90k-100k candela would be achievable with a an xhp50 and still maintain 2500+ lumens. I would also think it would be an easy mod to change this over to a driver with guppydrv.

How well does it handle heat? Can you use turbo for long before it gets to hot to hold? Looks like you should be able to run the 65 lumen mode until the batteries are flat.

Edit: I was doing some more research on this light and stumbled across the S50. It is the xhp50 version of this light. 2000 lumens, 650m distance.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 15, 2016)

My Thorfire S70 just arrived and so far I'm impressed. Very solid with xlnt finish and machining. Still light here but obviously very bright indoors. Waiting for my hi-drain 26650s to arrive so in the meantime I'm using EVVA NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh batts. I also removed the "tactical ring" for easier tailswitch access.

A few things I noted:
- My sample doesn't require waiting between button presses for next level selection. It's no different than my other lights (EC4S for example) - I have to intentionally double-click to get strobe.
- The instruction sheet makes does not mention a mode-button built-in voltage indicator.
- Lens appears to be AR coated (purple tint when reflecting a light source)


----------



## kj75 (Feb 16, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> A couple things I noted:
> - My sample doesn't require waiting between button presses for next level selection. It's no different than my other lights (EC4S for example) - I have to intentionally double-click to get strobe.
> - My instruction sheet makes does not mention a mode-button built-in voltage indicator.



- The EC4's strobe can't be activated accidentally while cycling through the modes, because it has another interface. But the S70 can...
- Neither does my manual, but I noticed that when my cells got low, the green color changed into orange and later red.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 16, 2016)

kj75 said:


> - The EC4's strobe can't be activated accidentally while cycling through the modes, because it has another interface.



I wasn't implying that it could; simply that my S70 can change levels just as quickly with no brief pause requirement. I guess I should have used a better example but I don't own one...

I also noted in another review that it's pulling 5.5A on Turbo, so the S70 is way underrated at 3000 lumens. And, when comparing it to your TM06 (3800 lumen) review beamshot, it appears as bright or brighter.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks, this review sealed the deal for me. Ordered from Amazon with free domestic shipping. Compared with other high lumen xhp70 lights the Thorfire may be only midrange vs premium but at less than 1/2 the price and some premium features included it appears almost premium yet budget in price.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 5, 2016)

What's the tint like on the XHP70 lights? Are they a NW like the MT-G2?


----------



## kj75 (May 11, 2016)

Fusion_m8 said:


> What's the tint like on the XHP70 lights? Are they a NW like the MT-G2?



Coolwhite, not the same as MT-G2 (for what I've seen until now)


----------



## ven (May 11, 2016)

Fusion_m8 said:


> What's the tint like on the XHP70 lights? Are they a NW like the MT-G2?




Although not with this light, you can get 5000k flavours and even HI CRI now..........

I have a 5000k de-dome and its very nice, no HI CRI version........yet!


----------



## ven (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the excellent review, certainly looks excellent value


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 12, 2016)

kj75 said:


> Coolwhite, not the same as MT-G2 (for what I've seen until now)



Thanks guys...


----------



## Rexxv (Jun 20, 2016)

Great Review, Looking forward to getting one very soon.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 20, 2016)

Still loving this light. Since it sometimes goes for a week or more between uses, the illuminated battery level feature is a huge benefit, especially with unprotected batteries. I hate having to unscrew tail caps just to check battery voltage.


----------



## kj75 (Jul 22, 2016)

SCEMan said:


> Still loving this light. Since it sometimes goes for a week or more between uses, the illuminated battery level feature is a huge benefit, especially with unprotected batteries. I hate having to unscrew tail caps just to check battery voltage.


I agree. I would to see green orange red indication with the light on and accurate indication ( like for example Nitecore MH20) after unscrewing the cap.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 12, 2017)

Great review you've done here. Looks like a great light at an amazing price!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Apr 19, 2017)

S70S upgraded version has 3960 Lm, beam distance "around 680m."

"S70S flashlight is upgraded version of S70 flashlight. S70S is brighter, has more brightness levels and has standby mode."
*"XHP70"*

"[FONT=verdana,geneva]The new moonlight mode is convenient for you to check baby or do anything else that would not disturb others at night. "[/FONT]


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 19, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> "The new moonlight mode is convenient for you to check baby or do anything else that would not disturb others at night. "



I'd be too scared for the baby's safety to put the massive S70S anywhere near it...


----------

